# Livery needed S E Kent... by 1st Sept



## whiteroom (14 August 2015)

Suggestions please:  Urgently need DIY/Assisted livery for my old chap due to being let down 12 days before moving to a new yard. Current place has been sold so must be out by end of August - experienced (old) owner rider and kind old horse. Very tidy and willing to help out if required as I am retired

Have been given the name of Amanda Gower at Lydden - anyone know this place? PM if preferred please.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (16 August 2015)

Have you been to the tack room in the Alkham Valley? They have a notice board which usually has a few spaces. Which part of SE Kent are you looking for?


----------



## whiteroom (16 August 2015)

ArabianGem78 said:



			Have you been to the tack room in the Alkham Valley? They have a notice board which usually has a few spaces. Which part of SE Kent are you looking for?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - Ive not been there -will take a look, I'm just south of Canterbury.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (16 August 2015)

Ok so in terms of areas, I'm guessing Elham valley, Wingham, Barham, Aylesham etc. would suit?

There are quite a few yards in those areas. I moved aeay from East Kent a few years ago now so will need to wrack my brains. I still have a lot of friends in those areas so will ask around them for you.


----------

